# Hypnobirthing vs Natal Hypnotherapy vs Hypnobabies



## starlightexp

Could someone run me through the differences between these 3 hypnosis programmes, please? Any experiences you have to share would be great.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## starlightexp

Also, what are your thoughts on attending a class vs. self-study?


----------



## solitaire89

starlightexp said:


> Could someone run me through the differences between these 3 hypnosis programmes, please? Any experiences you have to share would be great.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:

Can't really run through the differences, but I can tell you about Natal Hypnotherapy (the programme by Maggie Howell). First off, it is FANTASTIC! It is a UK based programme, primarily a cd based programme, but with a book and 2 day course. I bought the book first, at the same time as the Hypnobirthing Book (US Course, by Marie Mongan), but having read the 2 decided I prefered the "feel" of Natal Hypnotherapy. More on that later. I used the Natal Hypnotherapy 4 cd programme (Pregnancy Relaxation, Home Birth Preparation, Relaxing Birth Music, Fast Post-Natal Recovery), and then did the 2 day course at about 34 weeks.

I found it worth every penny. I had a pain free, completely drug free labour and birth (not even a paracetamol), having worked all day in labour and not realising it was proper labour as I was waiting for the excruciating pain, which never came. My husband commented that it was so far removed from the TV portrayal of birth, with all screaming and cussing. I just relaxed and even dozed through most of active labour. Even the midwives were surprised at me - the first wanted to go home as she felt I couldn't be so far along. I was chatting between ctx, then would just relax through them. Then she saw my stomach during one and decided to stay!

I decided not to do Hypnobirthing (US one by Marie Mongan); firstly, I felt that the cd would irritate me if the voice had an American accent (not that I have anything against it, but I don't find it conducive to relaxation!). Secondly, and probably more to the point, I didn't feel that I liked the tone of the course. Reading the book, it felt very much to me, like if it didn't work, it was MY fault. That you HAD to have a completely natural birth and all health care professionals are evil and out to get you! I'm sure that's not the way it is meant, but that's how it came across to me :) I suppose it's something do do with the way birth is viewed in the US. Having watched One Born US, it made a little more sense; I didn't realise the likes of the lack of G&A in the US or the high, high, high prevelance of epidurals. I liked the Natal Hypnotherapy's positive attitude of "you *can* do it by yourself", but it didn't imply that you would be a failure if you chose a hospital birth. It was much more about sorting the attitude to birth, and that being a route to a more comfortable birth, rather than solely on pain relief. To the extent that they do Birth Preparation cds for all sorts of situations, including one for hospital birth and one for c-sections.

I hope this rambling is of some use - but feel free to ask anything about the Natal Hypnotherapy that strikes you :)


----------



## solitaire89

starlightexp said:


> Also, what are your thoughts on attending a class vs. self-study?

Self study was great, but the class really helped to consolidate it for me. The Natal Hypnotherapy 2 day course was great. First was Natural Pain Relief, which was the hypnosis, as well as massage, positions, techniques etc. Was great for me. Second day was practical Birth Preparation. This was great for my husband, as it really helped him to see how he could help, as well as what he could expect from the whole experience. I think very often the men are left out. This was really evident when we went to the NHS course (labour and birth covered in 2.5 hours?!). OH was really confident, whilst all the other men were obviously way out of their depth; some even saying that they were lost and scared because they didn't know what they could do to help. I felt really sorry for them.


----------



## punk_pig

I used the Natal Hypnosis CD for Hospital Birth, but didn't buy the book and didn't know about the course as I was quite late in getting the CD.

I think it would have helped to do the course as there were some concepts that I couldn't get my head round just hearing about them on the CD - for example "breathing the baby down the birth canal", didn't know how this would work so when it came to the pushing stage I just did classic "pushing", which was fine and I didn't tear or anything but I'm curious about the alternative.

My labour was prolonged and I did use co-codamol and TENS for the first three days but during the contractions the visualisation and breathing techniques were more use to me. I also used G&A but only at 10cm - it was graet and I didn't feel a failure for using it. I just believe in using ALL possible avenues if I need to and natal hypnosis AND G&A were ones I found sucessful for me.

One of my midwifes described my contractions as "niggling pains" and was shocked to find me 5cm and "paper thin". Once I got to 10cm my delivery room midwife was surprised how calm I was, able to hold a conversation, laugh and joke in between contractions etc. She was also surprise how low LO was and asked if I'd been pushing already and was surprised to find out I hadn't I'd just been breathing through the contractions and trying not to push!!


----------



## solitaire89

punk_pig said:


> *snip* ...there were some concepts that I couldn't get my head round just hearing about them on the CD - for example "breathing the baby down the birth canal" *snip*

So _*that's*_ what the cd said! I just seemed to sleep through it every time I listened to it!! :blush:


----------



## starlightexp

Thank you both so much for your replies! Much appreciated. Will get back to you if I have any specific questions :flower:


----------



## sylvia29

Hi Starlight,
I'm just finishing the Hypnobirthing course, I've got one class left. I haven't tried the others, but I do feel confident that this will work for me. At first I thought I could just buy the book and CD and do this myself, but by the end of the second class I realised how valuable the classes were to me, not so much with the concepts but just learning how to get that deeply relaxed! My husband thinks its all airy fairy nonsense and getting him to help - being serious - is damn near impossible. By my third session I'd spent nearly 30 minutes just deeply relaxed, or in hypnosis, and it only felt like 10 to me. Just having the teacher there, taking it seriously and proving that you CAN do it is what's helped me. 
However, Solitaire is right, the American accent on the CD is very annoying, and I'm Canadian!! (i've obviously lived in the UK for too long!) :) There's also only the one CD, and it has 2 tracks - the first one is affirmations, which are just positive statements about the birth, and the second one is the "relaxing" part, but honestly I find the affirmations more relaxing. 
So, for what it is worth, i think whatever you decide to go with will be worth it, but I too would advocate the classes.


----------



## solitaire89

sylvia29 said:


> *snip* My husband thinks its all airy fairy nonsense and getting him to help - being serious - is damn near impossible. *snip*

Just to say, that having a birth partner who is completely onside is, IMO, a necessity. I would suggest, if he doesn't want to play along, that you think about another person to attend you too, who is up to speed with all the techniques and comfortable with talking to you in a "hynptherapist voice". Although my OH was happy to go down the line of the natal hypnotherapy, it took him a few weeks to get used to the idea of talking like the cds!

Is this your first baby?


----------



## MindUtopia

This thread has been really helpful so far. I'd love to hear anyone else's experiences. Though I'm not going to lie, I'm already leaning towards Natal Hypnotherapy now that you've mentioned annoying accents. I _am_ American, but I'm so not used to American accents anymore that I find them to be a bit jarring. (Sorry fellow Americans!).


----------



## starlightexp

I am an American in the UK as well and I'm with you, MindUtopia! Been out of the US for 10 years, British accents sound more 'home' to me.

Thanks for all your feedback, everyone. Much appreciated. I've contacted practitioners and I think we'll book on a Natal Hypno class, TBH. :thumbup:


----------



## starlightexp

Oh- if I book the NH class, does it come with the book and CDs included or should I buy these now?


----------



## sylvia29

I'm glad this has helped some people :) Starlight, i was looking at the NH website after reading this thread and I'm sure I read that you get the book and CD, but as I haven't done that one it might be worth checking.



solitaire89 said:


> Just to say, that having a birth partner who is completely onside is, IMO, a necessity. I would suggest, if he doesn't want to play along, that you think about another person to attend you too, who is up to speed with all the techniques and comfortable with talking to you in a "hynptherapist voice". Although my OH was happy to go down the line of the natal hypnotherapy, it took him a few weeks to get used to the idea of talking like the cds!
> 
> Is this your first baby?

Hi Solitaire, I do agree with you; unfortunately, I'm here on my own other than my husband. My mom says she will be here, but as there's only 3 months left and she still hasn't booked her flight over, frankly I think that's looking dubious. That's the only other person I'd want around. I'm just going to have to put on the waterworks and guilt trip him I think! :dohh:


----------



## solitaire89

sylvia29 said:


> Hi Solitaire, I do agree with you; unfortunately, I'm here on my own other than my husband. My mom says she will be here, but as there's only 3 months left and she still hasn't booked her flight over, frankly I think that's looking dubious. That's the only other person I'd want around. I'm just going to have to put on the waterworks and guilt trip him I think! :dohh:

Do you know why he's taking the proverbial out of it? I think most men are sceptical about hypnosis being of any help. I know that's the reaction I got from most men when I said what I was doing. Something that really made it click for my OH was on the course, was where he helped me into a really relaxed state, and then the course leader came over and pinched my arm really hard - she did say that's what she was going to do, and did ask, I hasten to add ;) It all went red all around the site and it had gone white where her fingers had been digging in - I didn't feel it. At all. I was expecting that I would feel it, and then have to "counteract" it, but I didn't. I was so suprised, and I think OH picked up that I was surprised and believed me... He was always "on side", but I think he was a little sceptical of how much use it would be. If it's of any help, you could also tell your husband that I've since used the hypnosis to enable me to have a major filling at the dentist with no anesthetic. He drilled for about 45 mins. Afterwards, he told me he was really shocked. He said afterwards that I should have needed the area numbed. I didn't feel a thing :shrug:


----------



## NurturingLife

I teach HypnoBirthing as a result of the effects attending a course had on me when I was pregnant and terrified. 
There are 2 versions of the book - the one with the blue cover & meditating woman on it is the UK version, which has no CD with it. The American one with the smiling baby picture has a parenting prep CD in the back. If you attend a course, you get a copy of the UK book along with a CD of affirmations & relaxation.

Imo, books & cds will work for some people, but a bit like exams, it depends if you leave it all to the last minute or if you're diligent at putting the work in to get the birth you want. Sure things *can* go wrong,but learning about hypnosis and how the mind works shows you that focussing on that is not going to help you beforehand. If you want a natural birth, that's what you should focus on & not worry about all the "what-ifs". The course is a Fedant approved course (if you're doing the Mongan Method), so you get a complete ante natal education as well as learning the hypnosis/relaxation techniques.

The main difference between the courses as far as I know is that the Mongan Method is the only one to educate on why pain is not an natural accompaniment to childbirth. This was what blew my mind during the course & I was so disgusted that it isn't even mentioned in other antenatal classes, let alone school sex-ed. I don't teach you how to manage pain, rather why pain occurs & how to prepare your mind and body so that you have the best experience possible.

Also, we don't dictate what location is best for birth. It works just as well in hospital, a birthing centre, at home or in the back of a car etc. Birth is at its best where the mum feels safe. If that's in hospital, then that's fine, if she's a home birth fan that's fine too. There's no one size fits all, so you just prepare for the best experience wherever your baby chooses for its first address.


----------



## solitaire89

NurturingLife said:


> The main difference between the courses as far as I know is that the Mongan Method is the only one to educate on why pain is not an natural accompaniment to childbirth. This was what blew my mind during the course & I was so disgusted that it isn't even mentioned in other antenatal classes, let alone school sex-ed. I don't teach you how to manage pain, rather why pain occurs & how to prepare your mind and body so that you have the best experience possible.

That sounds the same as the Natal Hypnotherapy :) It's nice to hear from someone who knows more about the Marie Mongan method. :thumbup:


----------



## NurturingLife

Sandra Bush said:


> Hi there. I teach Natal Hypnotherapy. It is different in that we acknowledge pain but give the woman tools to reduce it. We may have different approaches but are all working to the same end, encouraging confidence in a woman's innate ability to give birth. More details of what we are about and also where our practitioners are can be found on the Natal Hypnotherapy website - just google it and you will easily find it. Sandra.

Thanks Sandra, 
I quite agree, we're all working to help women have the best birth experience possible & whatever route they take to get there doesn't matter.
It would be great if all of us could feel able to support each other's programs too. It's unfortunate that there are a lot of misconceptions about & without practitioners training in more than one method then we'll never really know what the pros/cons of each are. :flower:

I would love all methods of self hypnosis for childbirth to become mainstream so it loses the woo-woo mystique and tree-hugging hippy tag it seems to attract, this is for everyone & everyone should be able to use it.


----------



## NurturingLife

Sandra Bush said:


> Women are able to put themselves into hypnosis through deep relaxation rather than rely on a partner/birth partner to do that for them as is common with other trainings.

In the interests of putting the HB point of view here :winkwink: where there is a birth partner, they are given an integral part to play by teaching them techniques to deepen the relaxation & also to help them feel part of the experience rather than as a bystander. The mum of course uses self hypnosis to get her into relaxation, and she will usually know if she wants her partner to get more involved or not. 
This does not mean she "relies" on her birth partner, but she can have someone there for additional support if required. It's about giving the birthing mother the confidence to trust her own instincts. It's also as much about giving the birth companion all the info about what is going on in mum-to-be's body rather than sitting in a corner not having a clue. 
For those who don't have a birth partner, they use all the other tools in their toolkit that don't involve one. :happydance:


----------



## solitaire89

I found that my OH was a necessity for my relaxation - I used the Natal Hypno. Without him being the "gatekeeper", I'm certain I wouldn't have had such good results :) Yes, I can put myself "under" by myself, but it's easier with his help. :)


----------



## punk_pig

solitaire89 said:


> I found that my OH was a necessity for my relaxation - I used the Natal Hypno. Without him being the "gatekeeper", I'm certain I wouldn't have had such good results :) Yes, I can put myself "under" by myself, but it's easier with his help. :)

Because we didn't have the book or lessons only the CD my OH didn't really take an interest - he would have if I forced him but didn't want to have my NH be the focus of stress!!!!! I told him (and wrote down) how he could remind me to relax etc. but he never did it. I didn't need him though, I think he forgot to 'help' because I seemed so in control of it by myself.


----------



## solitaire89

punk_pig said:


> I didn't need him though, I think he forgot to 'help' because I seemed so in control of it by myself.

:) Isn't it great to be in control of your birth!


----------



## XJessicaX

This thread is very helpful. I had a horrid first birth (most of it out of my control due to baby positioning) but I am feeling more positive about my labour and birth this time round. I recently purchased a Natal Hypnotherapy CD and I listened to it for the first time last night. Was so soothing and quite empowering. I will listen to it more often once I reach 30 weeks but from just last nights session I feel more in control and eagerly await my labour!


----------



## Nix

solitaire89 said:


> punk_pig said:
> 
> 
> *snip* ...there were some concepts that I couldn't get my head round just hearing about them on the CD - for example "breathing the baby down the birth canal" *snip*
> 
> So _*that's*_ what the cd said! I just seemed to sleep through it every time I listened to it!! :blush:Click to expand...

This is me also lol I'm not sure if I fall asleep during the CD or if I am just in a very relaxed state. I wake up on the 5,4,3,2,1 but haven't a clue what the lady has been saying all the way through. Very strange but I hope this means t is working x


----------



## MindUtopia

For those who did natal hypnotherapy, did you buy the 4 CD set? Did you actually use them all? I don't feel I really need the pregnancy one and I know I won't use the post-natal recovery one (hoping lots of cuddles and placenta smoothies/capsules will be enough). I'd kinda rather just get the two CDs I need and pay to take class. What did you do?


----------



## Nix

MindUtopia said:


> For those who did natal hypnotherapy, did you buy the 4 CD set? Did you actually use them all? I don't feel I really need the pregnancy one and I know I won't use the post-natal recovery one (hoping lots of cuddles and placenta smoothies/capsules will be enough). I'd kinda rather just get the two CDs I need and pay to take class. What did you do?

I just got the preparation for birth one and the relaxing birth music. I started mine at 30 weeks so didn't feel the need for the first CD and i don't plan to use the postnatal one. I got them together from ebay for £14 so a bargain


----------



## Rebaby

I used the natal hypnotherapy cds.

With Toby i started listening to the "birth preparation for hospital/birth centre" cd at around 32 weeks and built up over the weeks, he was born at 38+1 by which point i was listening to it at once every other day. I didn't listen to the cd during labour though OR the relaxing birth music cd which i'd bought and put on my ipod :dohh:

Labour didn't go to plan anyway though so not sure if they'd have made much difference if i had listened to them by that point? (If that makes sense at all?!) I still have a very positive birth experience- just not what i'd had in mind, AND, most importantly for me i think, i was never afraid in the run up to giving birth, no matter how much people told me it would hurt or how many horror stories i was told, i was so looking forward to the experience and finally meeting my baby, so for me, first time round, even though it didn't impact the birth, i still felt it was worthwhile as it helped me relax and stay positive in the final weeks of pregnancy.

Second time round, with Rudy, i started listening to the "home birth preparation" cd earlier in my pregnancy and built up quicker. By the time he was born at 38+4 i was listening to it every single evening without fail.
I also bought the labour companion cd this time and i still had the relaxing birth music cd. I listened to the birth prep cd in very early labour, then when my contractions were strong and regular i tried listening to the labour companion cd on my ipod but couldn't get into the rhythm of it at all. I was soon to discover that was because i was listening to entirely the wrong track as i was much further along in my labour than i'd thought but i didn't know that at the time, so i just ripped the headphones out and told OH it was bugging me! He suggested switching to the relaxing birth music instead though and i agreed and found that immensely relaxing :thumbup: A short time after i switched to listening to it on the cd player instead of headphones so that the whole room had a really calm feeling and also so that the headphones wouldn't keep falling out of my ears and bugging the crap outta me! :haha:)

I had a fantastic labour and birth, going from 2cms to baby born within a couple of hours. I also managed with just a tens machine and 2 paracetamol taken about an hour before i gave birth. It's an experience i'd happily repeat tomorrow. I think a large part of how brilliant it was can probably be accounted for by the fact it was my second baby and that i was at home etc BUT i do think that natal hypnotherapy helped me get in the right mind frame during pregnancy and in very early labour :thumbup:

HTH :flower:


----------

